# Amazon promises to stop taking delivery drivers tips.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-promises-to-stop-taking-delivery-drivers-tips-in-1837487886/amp


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They never stole tips. People just don't realize that they have variable base rates. They assume they were getting $18/hr + tips.


----------

